# DPL now and next year



## Desert Hound (Mar 29, 2018)

For those who have been involved in DPL has it been a good experience? 

For the clubs is it a viable way to keep players in their system who might be in dual band years, etc? 

It seems clubs market it as a way to keep players who didn't make DA and who would otherwise jump to an ECNL club. 

I wonder if the clubs will make any changes to DPL. For instance make it more of a league...ie more than just 9 games. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mackerel Sam (Mar 29, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> For those who have been involved in DPL has it been a good experience?
> 
> For the clubs is it a viable way to keep players in their system who might be in dual band years, etc?
> 
> It seems clubs market it as a way to keep players who didn't make DA and who would otherwise jump to an ECNL club.


For our DD it met expectations. She was asked to be on the DA team but declined because she wishes to play HS soccer. In our area, there are no ECNL teams to jump to, and we loved the coach on her DPL team, so we went with that. The regular season was indeed too short, but the games were competitive and the competition was quite solid and well coached.  The games were all videotaped as we had been promised and the league delivered on having the teams participate in the showcases.

Yes, there was virtually no communication, or insight into what the future holds, but overall I would say that it was a good choice. The credit belong entirely to the coach, but I do believe that the competitive level provided by the DPL in regular league was a help.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 29, 2018)

Mackerel Sam said:


> The credit belong entirely to the coach


This is the fundamental truth applicable to every level of soccer and league or club.  A good coach can make up for any league or club deficiencies, and a bad one can ruin an otherwise great set up.


----------



## Woobie06 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi, Just curious....you mentioned the DPL season is 9 Games, that is just the fall season right?  They play a spring season as well correct?  Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Mackerel Sam (Mar 30, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> Hi, Just curious....you mentioned the DPL season is 9 Games, that is just the fall season right?  They play a spring season as well correct?  Thanks in advance for the info.


There was no official DPL spring season. Clubs made their own arrangements. I hear some played in a spring league; we did not.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 2, 2018)

Out here Sereno / RSL lost ECNL when they got girls DA. The director indicated at an GDA ID date that they will have DPL next year. He told the parents that they would play more games in the DPL, no participation in AZ leagues and then tournaments. 

So was he just selling parents or has anyone heard of any changes to the current DPL structure whereby it becomes more of a league...ie home and away games, etc.?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 2, 2018)

http://www.txsoccer.net/t37988-da-da2dpl-ecnl-ecnl2ecnl-composite

Interesting discussion.  It seems like DPL might be spreading to Texas.


----------

